# What do you guys feed your Anthias?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey people,

I got an tiger queen anthias from SUM during their sales, and have to admit, it was an impulse buy. I've tried feeding it NLS small pellets, some flake, frozen spirulina brine shrimp and it doesn't seem interested in any of these foods. It looks health and is actively swimming but I'm concerned that it's not getting enough to eat. The only thing that it will open it's mouth for is cyclopeeze. I use freeze dried cyclopeeze mixed with tank water to feed my corals and saw my anthias take some gulps of the stuff. 

I don't think it'll live long just on cyclopeeze alone so any suggestions on what types of food and what brands would help. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No experience with Anthias, but I have a Coral Beauty Angelfish that didn't eat anything I gave for like 2 weeks. He nipped at some algae growing in the tank, but never anything I fed. At Chris' (from SUM) suggestion I fed only frozen mysis shrimp for about a week. By day 3 he was eating, and has happily eaten everything else I have given him since. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, I worked at a store that brought in Anthias. Most would only take *frozen *cyclopseeze to start, so I thawed it in a liquid vitamin product incase it might help balance that diet. I'd add more frozen mysis into each feeding. Eventually they weren't so picky. 
Seems like they enjoyed smaller food items mostly. Also anthius are fish that school in big groups, but often kept in tanks alone, they seem to be nervous to feed while being watched? I found them to be a picky and sometimes problematic fish.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Forgot to mention I also tried frozen krill, she wasn't even remotely interested in it lol. The other fish loved it though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not worry. I have a cardinal, that does not eat pellets. It did not eat for 3 weeks, when I was on vacation and just growed bigger. Now he eats propably on time per 3-4 days, when I gave frozen shrimps and looks healty.
I have Barlet anthias which I got from SUM and from the first day they were eating pellets and shrimps.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Greg,

Will wait and see how it does by rotating foods around.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Pound for pound, cyclopeeze is probably the best food on the market, so I wouldn't worry about them not living on that alone.

If they are eating it, it shouldn't be too hard to entice them into eating pellets. Try melting the cyclopeeze in a shot glass (or something similar) and add a bunch of NLS pellets in there too. They will suck up the juice (and taste) and hopefully they will accept them. From there, just slowly decrease the amount of cyclopeeze and increase the amount of pellets. Eventually, they will just eat pellets =)

I should mention though, those Tiger Queen Anthias were eating pellets (Thera-A 1mm) at the store before you brought them home


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Chris; though it appears I picked the only one that didn't like eating the 1mm NLS pellets. . That's what my other fish in the same tank eat. Maybe it's psychological? Being the only anthias might not give it too much appetite. 

Will try the cyclopeeze with nlf mix.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I missed the fact that you only got one...if you get a chance, I would add a couple more so they can shoal and feel more comfortable. Being a solo anthias would be stressful =D


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Pound for pound, cyclopeeze is probably the best food on the market, so I wouldn't worry about them not living on that alone.
> 
> If they are eating it, it shouldn't be too hard to entice them into eating pellets. Try melting the cyclopeeze in a shot glass (or something similar) and add a bunch of NLS pellets in there too. They will suck up the juice (and taste) and hopefully they will accept them. From there, just slowly decrease the amount of cyclopeeze and increase the amount of pellets. Eventually, they will just eat pellets =)
> 
> I should mention though, those Tiger Queen Anthias were eating pellets (Thera-A 1mm) at the store before you brought them home


This ^

I had a small school of anthias. I went away for a long weekend, and had none when I got home.... Found on later on. But it eventually didn't make it either. I would get a automatic feeder if you don't have one!

I got mine started with Cyclop's. Then I would crush flake food (NLS) and add it at the same time. It didn't take long to get them eating.

Also, mine were more likely to eat right after lights off, or just before (my living room gets the morning sun, so the tank is "lit" earlier than the lights coming on.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Thanks for your suggestion, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey folks,

Some bad news. My anthias died a day ago. I tried everything, even bought different types of food 3x more than the cost of the fish to try and get it to feed. I really think not having another anthias in the tank with it just made it waste away.

It would have saved a poor critter's life if I had been told they needed to be in a group when I purchased it at the Sea-U-Marine sale. Teaches me to go there when they're in 'bag-em-and-tag-em' mode. I guess others can take a lesson from this too,* regardless of where and when *you're buying your fish, ask them to feed the fish in front of you and ask if they need companionship to feed. If they respect you and really want your repeat business, they'll comply.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree (aside from the feeding part!). 

It is always good to research your fish prior to buying, but your local LFS should be able to provide you with some basic care guidelines and it never hurts to ask if you are unsure ("Do these need any special care?").

The circumstances in which you purchased it though, did not really allow for such - which I do apologize for, but to be honest, was somewhat unavoidable because of the timing.

As for feeding, I read the same in every book or post I read, but the reality is your local fish store can't feed every fish 20+ times a day on demand. It just isn't feasible to do so for many reasons. Even then, just because they eat at the store doesn't mean they will instantly eat at home.

Sorry to hear you lost him, and I haven't been able to get any of the Tiger Queen we currently have to eat anything - just as a heads up


----------

